# Reese Witherspoon Das Baby ist da!



## Claudia (27 Sep. 2012)

*Reese Witherspoon Das Baby ist da!*

Hollywood-Star Reese Witherspoon und Ehemann Jim Toth können sich freuen. Die Schauspielerin brachte einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt.

Reese Witherspoon und Jim Toth schwelgen im Babyglück. Die Schauspielerin brachte einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt

Lange Zeit hatte Reese Witherspoon (36) aus ihrer Schwangerschaft ein Geheimnis gemacht. Und selbst als der kugelrunde Babybauch nicht mehr zu übersehen war, gab es von der Schauspielerin und ihrem Ehemann Jim Toth (41) keine offizielle Bestätigung. Erst bei einer Filmpremiere in Juni verriet die werdende Mama: „Ich bekomme ein Baby!“ Jetzt ist der Nachwuchs-Star endlich da!

Wie ihr Pressesprecher gegenüber dem amerikanischen „People“-Magazin mitgeteilt hat, kam der kleine Junge heute zur Welt. „Reese Witherspoon und ihr Ehemann Jim Toth haben heute Tennessee James Toth in ihrer Familie willkommen geheißen“, heißt es in einem Statement. „Beide, Mutter und Kind, sind gesund und die ganze Familie ist begeistert.“

Toth und Witherspoon sind seit Anfang 2011 verheiratet. Sehnlichst hatte sich die Schauspielerin ein weiteres Kind gewünscht, und jetzt ist ihr Traum in Erfüllung gegangen. Aus der Ehe mit Frauenschwarm Ryan Phillippe (37) hat sie bereits zwei Kinder, Ava (12) und Deacon (8). Doch Ehemann Jim Toth war sich anfangs nicht sicher, ob er weiteren Nachwuchs haben möchte.

„Bevor Jim Reese kennenlernte, war er nicht sicher, ob er überhaupt jemals Kinder haben möchte“, sagte ein Insider einst dem Promi-Blatt „US Weekly“. „Doch mit ihren Kindern zusammen zu sein hat ihm gezeigt, was im Leben wirklich wichtig ist.“ Gemeinsam können die frischgebackenen Eltern sich nun voll und ganz ihrer süßen Patchwork-Familie widmen.

Quelle: Bunte.de


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Sep. 2012)

Glückwunsch, ich dachte schon das will garnicht raussschlüpfen, solange wie Resse schon mit dickem Bauch rumrannte


----------



## Zeus40 (28 Sep. 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die frischen Eltern! :thumbup:

:thx: für den Beitrag!


----------



## WinterKate (28 Sep. 2012)

Glückwunsch den beiden  Sie war ja gefühlte 2 Jahre schwanger


----------



## MarkyMark (28 Sep. 2012)

Glückwunsch..

Aber .. Tennessee ... *kopfschüttel* .. ich hab meine Kids auch nicht nach den Plätzen der Zeugung genannt  .. wobei, Rücksitz und Couch wäre genauso einfach zum merken wie die richtigen Namen


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2013)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Geburtstag


----------

